# 33g long community planted. New pics page 4



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I shut down 2 of my planted tanks to switch it up and have a completely different concept.

This new tank will home slower growing plants because with a height of 13" stem plants would have to be trimmed weekly, the plan is for an open scape.

I will keep Glosso, HC, 4 leaf clover, UG and downoi in the front and in mountains in the back have needle leaf and java fern, aswell abit of Bolbitis.

Something else I want to keep in there is cardinal tetras and electric blue rams, for the cardinals I plan on schooling 50 plus and the rams maybe 3-4...

The specs are as follows: using ehiem 2234 & 2236 ecco inline for filtration
Heater will be a stealth 250w, lighting is a coralife 2 x 65w PC. I will also run a pressurized co2 at 1 bubble every 2 secs. Substrate is ADA Amazonia I and II. And ofcourse the tank is a 33g long.

Here are some well awaited pics...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds like a killer project.
look forward to seeing some pics...


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds like a good looking tank in progress chris. let me know where you find some glosso. i've been looking for that one for months. lol.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Why not a Hydor ETH Chris? Now that I've used one, I don't think I can use an in-tank heater ever again. So much neater. I guess the answer is the as the PC lights...you probably have it already.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Sounds like a fun project. Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Why not a Hydor ETH Chris? Now that I've used one, I don't think I can use an in-tank heater ever again. So much neater. I guess the answer is the as the PC lights...you probably have it already.


Yah Gary I will eventually change the heater to the external one, but currently the heater is hidden with some plants so it's not unsightly, I will use an atomizer for co2 dispersion aswell, but have to order it online...

The thing is this tank already has a black trim so I thought the black heater won't matter! But now you mentioned it why not!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Post the damn photos already Chris.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

soon just let me get some time to take pics and upload them to photobucket!


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 11, 2010)

Ah, so this is the plan for that 33long you were telling me about. Sounds good! Keep the pictures flowing once it's all up and going.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

SearunSimpson said:


> Ah, so this is the plan for that 33long you were telling me about. Sounds good! Keep the pictures flowing once it's all up and going.


Yah this is the new project, it's already up and running, I just want everything to settle abit before pics.... I will have pics up this evening!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Everyone was so eager to see some pics, well their finally up!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Chris that looks amazing!! I love the Cardinals! keep us informed I like having cool ideas! cant wait to see it in person


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey, the tank looks great, the cardinals look great nice accent in the long tank!! 
The dennisonni barbs and clown are doing great.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice. Seeing this makes me want to keep mine... lol


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Chris, toss some PFR in there


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

inspired by your new setup! nice pics...

any videos of your schooling cardinals in the near future?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> Wow Chris that looks amazing!! I love the Cardinals! keep us informed I like having cool ideas! cant wait to see it in person


thanks Sherry, I am planning on adding more fish but just not right now...



katienaha said:


> I love it!


thanks!!



Clown Lover said:


> Hey, the tank looks great, the cardinals look great nice accent in the long tank!!
> The dennisonni barbs and clown are doing great.


Thanks and glad to hear the fish are doing well!



jkam said:


> very nice. Seeing this makes me want to keep mine... lol


You should keep yours!



Tn23 said:


> Looking good Chris, toss some PFR in there


Thanks Thomas, PFR will get eaten by the ram and cardinals!



jobber604 said:


> inspired by your new setup! nice pics...
> 
> any videos of your schooling cardinals in the near future?


Thanks for the nice comments, I may do a video but we will see...


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice tank bro.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

*Tangdaddy's 33 long, Pics up!!*

Nice tank, what are the dimensions?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Nice tank bro.


thanks Stephan, man it was your tank that made me start this up!



mysticalnet said:


> Nice tank, what are the dimensions?


Thanks Ashley, the dimensions are 48x13x13!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Fantastic! Love the placement of the wood/ferns.


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

_Great tank... Looking forward for updates on it..._


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

update...My back hurts!!  

I went to visit April today for some glosso and came home with 90 cardinals. 

I spent the evening planting bit by bit and piece by piece, I think a total of 5hrs.

well here are some glory shots


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

And an Fts










abit blurry I have to retake that and change the white balance...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Lucky me. first one to look at the pics. i see you're getting some glosso going. looking very nice. the dark substrate does bring out the plant's green. never knew it's like a good workout for planting ground plants.

anymore fauna in the 33 or the school of 100 cardinals all?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the 90 cardinals.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I was gonna say the same, they must look amazing when schooling as a group!Nice little fish room you got there !



2wheelsx2 said:


> Love the 90 cardinals.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks amazing! I have always wanted a tank filled with cardinals/neons! 
One day perhaps!


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree!!! Stunning  I love the plant in the second to last pic's background (the redish one). What is that?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

that's mermaid weed with the redish tips


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Lucky me. first one to look at the pics. i see you're getting some glosso going. looking very nice. the dark substrate does bring out the plant's green. never knew it's like a good workout for planting ground plants.
> 
> anymore fauna in the 33 or the school of 100 cardinals all?


Hahah yah man, Im continuing with the blue theme maybe 6 more EB rams!!



2wheelsx2 said:


> Love the 90 cardinals.


Yup Gary brings the total to....120 cardinals I have some hiding...



Luke78 said:


> I was gonna say the same, they must look amazing when schooling as a group!Nice little fish room you got there !


thanks the fish dont really school cause there is no room to swim when I had 30 they did but with this many they just swim everywhere....The garage, its not wide enough currently have 4 tanks in there 33long, 7g bow, 5g rimless and 30g breeder!



curtisonrad19 said:


> Looks amazing! I have always wanted a tank filled with cardinals/neons!
> One day perhaps!


Yah so did I and christmas came earlier than expected!



Kanesska said:


> I agree!!! Stunning  I love the plant in the second to last pic's background (the redish one). What is that?


Hi Amber that plant is called mermaid weed, it does well in co2 and lots of light!


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey Chris, 

You think you can take a video of the cardinals?


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

I've got the lighting, so now I must..setup... co2!!!  Awesome, Thanks!!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Kanesska said:


> I've got the lighting, so now I must..setup... co2!!!  Awesome, Thanks!!


Amber if you ever make it out this way I got a hi tech plant package for you....


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

I think I might have to start planning to head over late February.. lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

No updates?


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

love the blues and the open space


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> No updates?


Yah there wasnt an update for awhile as everything was settling down also ran into a few problems with the tank.

here are some pics from tonight.

I added a bunch of plants and now I have to remember to keep up with the waterchanges. 

Full tank shot with my new hex to the right


























right side


















left side


















and last one of the group!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

wow. the tank looks like a planted jungle already....it's so flourished with plants. hope your rams will spawn and give you a school of them to rear.
quite the beautiful environment for them.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks really good Chris.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> wow. the tank looks like a planted jungle already....it's so flourished with plants. hope your rams will spawn and give you a school of them to rear.
> quite the beautiful environment for them.


Hey Ming, I hope the rams breed aswell, I still have to do some replanting to get the tank where I want it...it's actually not that much space.



effox said:


> Looks really good Chris.


Thanks Chris!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

So I upgraded the lights this weekend, before it was a 2x65w PC fixture and now it's a Hagen glow 2x54 watt HO T5. This thing is so bright I can only look at it with sunglasses on...

Stuart was right, you can't go wrong with the Glo fixtures they are well built and put out enormous par!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful tank. Gorgeous plants.

No kidding about the double T5HO on this tank. I had a single-bulb Hagen glow T5HO on my 33 Long and it was way too much light. Mind you, I have white sand in there so that didn't help. I switched to a LED fixture and that's a lot better. Mind you, I only have Java moss in there. You definitely couldn't grow such beautiful tanks with a LED light. Anyway. Great tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm running a single set of GLO 2x24w retrofits with Tek reflectors at the moment in the cube and it's plenty of light on the one side. When I get the second set on there, I'm going to have to cut the photoperiod back to manage the amount of light in the tank. T5HO's are definitely the best bang for buck out there.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Beautiful tank. Gorgeous plants.
> 
> No kidding about the double T5HO on this tank. I had a single-bulb Hagen glow T5HO on my 33 Long and it was way too much light. Mind you, I have white sand in there so that didn't help. I switched to a LED fixture and that's a lot better. Mind you, I only have Java moss in there. You definitely couldn't grow such beautiful tanks with a LED light. Anyway. Great tank.


Yah the lights are a sort of late Xmas present, now we will see how fast my plants really grow, I upgraded my co2 to a dual stage regulator (medical grade) and 20lb co2 tank aswell hahahah I love plants!!!! Oh and salute to another 33g long member, we should start a club and call it the 33g long mile high club hahahhhhaahhahh lol!



2wheelsx2 said:


> I'm running a single set of GLO 2x24w retrofits
> with Tek reflectors at the moment in the cube and it's plenty of light on the one side. When I get the second set on there, I'm going to have to cut the photoperiod back to manage the amount of light in the tank. T5HO's are
> definitely the best bang for buck out there.


Gary these lights are so well built, I never actually picked up one of these fixtures, they are beefy and super heavy. All brushed aluminum with quality reflectors. I have to say it was worth every penny spent and now I am running the lights 10hrs with 1 bps for the co2. I sold tons of glosso and kept a few strands for myself I wanna see it cover the ground again, something about growing plants out, the time it takes to watch them grow up brings me alot of joy!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Yah the lights are a sort of late Xmas present, now we will see how fast my plants really grow, I upgraded my co2 to a dual stage regulator (medical grade) and 20lb co2 tank aswell hahahah I love plants!!!! Oh and salute to another 33g long member, we should start a club and call it the 33g long mile high club hahahhhhaahhahh lol!
> 
> Gary these lights are so well built, I never actually picked up one of these fixtures, they are beefy and super heavy. All brushed aluminum with quality reflectors. I have to say it was worth every penny spent and now I am running the lights 10hrs with 1 bps for the co2. I sold tons of glosso and kept a few strands for myself I wanna see it cover the ground again, something about growing plants out, the time it takes to watch them grow up brings me alot of joy!


Which regulator is it? A true dual stage would be nice. I was looking at one of the Victor ones.

I'll have to come and visit you at some point to see it in person. I also want a red lotus.  I've been itching to get a better light for a while. Maybe this is my excuse to get a 4 foot GLO or a Tek.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Which regulator is it? A true dual stage would be nice. I was looking at one of the Victor ones.
> 
> I'll have to come and visit you at some point to see it in person. I also want a red lotus.  I've been itching to get a better light for a while. Maybe this is my excuse to get a 4 foot GLO or a Tek.


Gary there's a good chance that I'll sell my 2-bulb 48" Hagen GLO fixture in the coming weeks. I'm just about to rescape my 60G and I'd like to go with a single-bulb fixture again to reduce power consumption. I'm getting glass tops too so I'll need to test the single-bulb fixture for a few weeks to see if it's enough light, but if you're not in a hurry you could wait for it. It's a year old and in great shape.

Sorry for the chatter, Chris. I only took the liberty because I'm part of the 33 Long mile high club . Back to your tank here!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Which regulator is it? A true dual stage would be nice. I was looking at one of the Victor ones.
> 
> I'll have to come and visit you at some point to see it in person. I also want a red lotus.  I've been itching to get a better light for a while. Maybe this is my excuse to get a 4 foot GLO or a Tek.


Hey Gary the reg is called a Praxair and looks like this: http://thumbs2.ebaystatic.com/m/mXinnUjvylXteskG4Qcuo2Q/140.jpg

Gary you are always welcome over, it has always been a pleasure visiting you but I have to swing by to see your new cube in person too!

having fun in your Suby in the snow?



crazy72 said:


> Gary there's a good chance that I'll sell my 2-bulb 48" Hagen GLO fixture in the coming weeks. I'm just about to rescape my 60G and I'd like to go with a single-bulb fixture again to reduce power consumption. I'm getting glass tops too so I'll need to test the single-bulb fixture for a few weeks to see if it's enough light, but if you're not in a hurry you could wait for it. It's a year old and in great shape.
> 
> Sorry for the chatter, Chris. I only took the liberty because I'm part of the 33 Long mile high club . Back to your tank here!


no problem man its a quality fixture and who ever gets it is gonna be happy!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Hey Gary the reg is called a Praxair and looks like this: http://thumbs2.ebaystatic.com/m/mXinnUjvylXteskG4Qcuo2Q/140.jpg
> 
> Gary you are always welcome over, it has always been a pleasure visiting you but I have to swing by to see your new cube in person too!
> 
> having fun in your Suby in the snow?


Wow, nice setup! Ok, I'll call/text you when I have a bit more time. My work has been a bit nuts lately.

I spun my tires the whole way up the ramp at my sister's condo with my Matrix. Going uphill in the snow, even with snow tires, with a FWD is no fun at all. Went home and got the Suby and it was a piece of cake. 4 snow tires and Subaru = lots of fun in the snow!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow, nice setup! Ok, I'll call/text you when I have a bit more time. My work has been a bit nuts lately.
> 
> I spun my tires the whole way up the ramp at my sister's condo with my Matrix. Going uphill in the snow, even with snow tires, with a FWD is no fun at all. Went home and got the Suby and it was a piece of cake. 4 snow tires and Subaru = lots of fun in the snow!


yah to say the least, I was out till 5am on Saturday and burned through half a tank of gas, wont say where I went but it was like dancing with the stars on snow lol!!

I love the way the car glides so peaceful sideways with maximum control, alot better than my previous 350z which got stuck everywhere!!


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow the plants filled in nicely....looks great! Now we need photos of the hex tank.


----------

